# Diy co2 system. Which Yeast to use?



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

You should be able to use any active dry yeast.


----------



## Alexp08 (Oct 14, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMoogy (May 9, 2016)

I would actually recommend chemically produced CO2 over biologically produced. Firstly, its instant, and more consistent. Secondly, it doesnt smell, and its easier to clean up (yeast sticks to the inside of the bottle).

Citric acid mixed with baking soda, with the 20 dollar DIY kit from amazon.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Look for brewers yeast (sometimes found in baking section) or wine yeast if you have a contact in the industry.
It is more resistant to the alcohol formed in fermentation.


----------



## Alexp08 (Oct 14, 2014)

MrMoogy said:


> I would actually recommend chemically produced CO2 over biologically produced. Firstly, its instant, and more consistent. Secondly, it doesnt smell, and its easier to clean up (yeast sticks to the inside of the bottle).
> 
> Citric acid mixed with baking soda, with the 20 dollar DIY kit from amazon.


Well this is my first attempt at co2 and im on a massive budget so I appreciate your advice but this is the cheapest route. Eventually ill just jump to pressurized co2 system 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Alexp08 said:


> Well this is my first attempt at co2 and im on a massive budget so I appreciate your advice but this is the cheapest route. Eventually ill just jump to pressurized co2 system


It's an interesting choice...yeast, sugar and water vs. baking soda and citric acid or white vinegar. I think the acid/baking soda would generate a good initial blast with higher pressure but be very short lived, while the yeast/sugar water mixture would be slower and last much longer...and the yeast will remain active so to renew is just discarding about 80% of the liquid and adding more warm sugar water. In either case, be sure and use empty (carbonated) soda bottles as they will withstand any higher pressures.


----------

